
What is the future of messaging? - mangelooc
I went through a nostalgic journey thanks to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.intercom.com&#x2F;evolution. Starting with AIM, I realized how much messaging has impacted my daily life. It&#x27;s how I stay in touch with friends, work on projects with co-workers, but it&#x27;s also how I met my high school sweetheart and wife!<p>It looks like messaging will continue to take over more of how we communicate with others. For example WeChat in China is already replacing hosts and waiters at restaurants.<p>Would love the Hacker News community input and predictions! :-)
======
lsiunsuex
I'm kinda hoping for the opposite effect.

I'll agree - the internet and with it, messaging services have changed my life
- I've made a career out of building stuff on it (the internet) but for
relationships, I think it's hurt more. Stuff gets lost in translation with a
message. Words can be taken out of context, spell check often interferes,
etc...

I've been more and more trying to call the person I want to speak to, or - god
forbid us - see them in person.

Messaging is great when you want to share something; I'm trying to purchase a
dog, so I'll message the girl friend pictures of; but I'll do that while I'm
on the phone with her or etc... It's much nicer to actually hear someone's
voice then to try to interpret what they mean or are trying to say.

~~~
mangelooc
Great point! There's no replacing actual human interaction of being in the
same space.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts on this matter.

